# my abs esp light are on



## griff (Jul 24, 2014)

hi guys, im new here and looking for answeres lol
i started my nissan xtrail today and pressed the brake to change gear (automatic)
and my abd and esp lights came on and stayed on.
i turned my engine off and started it again and it did the same thing again.
i took the car to the garage and they seem to think its pads or discs but im not so sure.

anyone have any similer problems or sloutions?

Thanks in advance

Griff


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like an abs sensor problem.
Read the thread in this forum about the issue 
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/165690-how-diagnose-faulty-abs-sensor.html
or google Nissan x trail abs sensor problem.
Pretty sure that is your problem.
Good luck with it.


----------

